# Alltrax AXE controller.



## DMA (Jan 7, 2013)

Kia Ora,

I was wondering if anyone has an Alltrax AXE controller (either the *4855* or *7245*) model for sale, either new or second hand?

More info on the controllers here: http://alltraxinc.com/Products_AXE.html

Many thanks,

Duncan.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Not me I found this for you 
http://www.evworks.com.au/drive-systems/
Have fun
Owen


----------

